# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Σύρου [Historic photos of Syros]

## Παναγιώτης

Και μία από τη Σύρο αφιερωμένη στο Leo,
suros.jpg

----------


## Leo

Εδώ θα τα πούμε όλα... 
Πρώτα απ΄ολα σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη για την αφιέρωση. Θέλω να σας πώ ακόμη ότι την ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα κυριώς liberties, τη θυμάμαι, όταν είμουν παιδί, και κατεβαίναμε στη χώρα (Ερμούπολη), μια φορά στο τόσο. Ήταν τότε καταθλιπτική εικόνα... δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει μείνει αυτό.
Αυτό που είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να ακούστε είναι ότι η πλωτή δεξαμενή που βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία ήρθε στην Σύρο την ημέρα που γεννήθηκα, μάλιστα και την ίδια ώρα 15.30 ημέρα Τρίτη (αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι μου το είπανε αργότερα  :Razz: )

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εδώ θα τα πούμε όλα... 
> Πρώτα απ΄ολα σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη για την αφιέρωση. Θέλω να σας πώ ακόμη ότι την ντάνα με τα παροπλισμένα κυριώς liberties, τη θυμάμαι, όταν είμουν παιδί, και κατεβαίναμε στη χώρα (Ερμούπολη), μια φορά στο τόσο. Ήταν τότε καταθλιπτική εικόνα... δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει μείνει αυτό.
> Αυτό που είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να ακούστε είναι ότι η πλωτή δεξαμενή που βλέπετε στην φωτογραφία ήρθε στην Σύρο την ημέρα που γεννήθηκα, μάλιστα και την ίδια ώρα 15.30 ημέρα Τρίτη (αυτό δεν το θυμάμαι μου το είπανε αργότερα )


Αυτά τα λίμπερτυ μου τράβηξαν το βλέμμα και είπα να την ανεβάσω. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όπως νόμιζα δεμένα για επισκευή αλλά όπως είπες παροπλισμένα και υποθέτω για κανιβαλισμό ανταλλακτικών μαι και δεν υπήρχαν ανταλλακτικά για αυτά που έπλεαν ακόμα (έπλεαν νομίζω μέχρι τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60 λίμπερτυ).
Φοβερή σύμπτωση με την πλωτή δεξαμενή.

----------


## esperos

Στην  Σύρα  κατέπλευσα  την Μεγάλη  Παρασκευή  3  Μαΐου  2002  για  να  περάσε  τις  γιορτές  του  Πάσχα  εκεί  έτυχε  να  συναντήσω  και  δύο  αδέλφια  περαστικά  και  αυτά  πριν  κατηφορίσουν  για  μέρη  μακρυνά.
Το  απόγευμα  συνάντησα  στο  λιμάνι  το  ένα  από  τα  δύο  αδέλφια το  SUPERFAST  IV.
Την  επομένη  μέρα  Μεγάλο  Σάββατο  το  πρωί  πήγα  να  το  φωτογραφίσω

SUPERFAST IV a.jpg

Εκείνη  την  στιγμή  βλέπω  να  καταπλέει  και  το  δεύτερο  αδελφάκι  το  SUPERFAST  III  και  να  αράζει  και  αυτό

SUPERFAST III a.jpg

SUPERFAST III b.jpg

SUPERFAST III IV.jpg

και  το απόγευμα   το φωτογράφισα  στην  θέση  του

SUPERFAST III c.jpg

----------


## esperos

Σάββατο  1η  Ιουνίου  2002  επιστρέφω  στην  Σύρα  να  δω  πως  πάνε  τα  αδέλφια.  Εδώ  τώρα  νέα  ονόματα  και  σινιάλα.
Το  SPIRIT  OF  TASMANIA I   πρώην  πλέον  SUPERFAST III  σχεδόν  έτοιμο

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA I a.jpg

ενώ  το  SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II   πρώην  πλέον  SUPERFAST IV  βρίσκεται  στην  πλωτή  δεξαμενή  

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II a.jpg

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II b.jpg

----------


## esperos

Σάββατο  8  Ιουνίου  επιστρέφω  ξανά  στην  Σύρα  για  να  δώ  πια  για  τελευταία  φορά  τα  δύο  αδέλφια  έτοιμα για  το  μακρύ  ταξίδι.

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA I

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA I b.jpg

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II c.jpg

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II d.jpg

----------


## polykas

*''  Έσπερε '' είσαι καταπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστούμε.*

----------


## sylver23

εσπερε ή οποιος γνωριζει.γιατι το spirit of tasmania ειναι βαμμενο μαυρο στην μια φωτο και την επομενη βδομαδα ξανα κοκκινο??

περα απο αυτο σε ευχαριστουμε για το καρε καρε της αλλαγης και τις υπεροχες οπως παντα φωτο

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μαλλον κατι παιζει με το φως του ηλιου. Δεν το βλεπω μαυρο και μετα κοκκινο. Συνεχεια κοκκινο το βλεπω.

----------


## esperos

> εσπερε ή οποιος γνωριζει.γιατι το spirit of tasmania ειναι βαμμενο μαυρο στην μια φωτο και την επομενη βδομαδα ξανα κοκκινο??
> 
> περα απο αυτο σε ευχαριστουμε για το καρε καρε της αλλαγης και τις υπεροχες οπως παντα φωτο


Αγαπητέ  Συλβέστρο,  το  πλοίο  δεν  βάφτηκε  ποτέ  μαύρο,  αυτό  που  εσύ  βλέπεις  είναι  αποτέλεσμα  του  ότι  η  φωτογραφία  είναι  τραβηγμένη  καταμεσήμερο  με  αποτέλεσμα  να  είναι  σκιασμένο  το  πλοίο.  Είδες  τι  τραβούσαμε  τότε  με  τις  αναλογικές  μηχανές;  Ενώ  σήμερα  με  τις  ψηφιακές  δεν  συμβαίνουν  αυτά.

----------


## Nikos_V

Εσπερε ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ οι φωτο, σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ! :Razz: .Ψαχνωντας στο αρχειο μου βρεθηκαν οι παρακατω φωτο

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 1_resize.jpg

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 2_resize.jpg

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 3_resize.jpg

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 4_resize.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Και η συνεχεια εδω.....

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 6_resize.jpg

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA 7_resize.jpg

SPIRIT OF TAZMANIA_resize.jpg

SUPERFAST IV 7_resize.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ωραίος ο Nikos V με το αρχείο του.....Σε ευχαριστούμε...*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of the _Syros_ harbor in 1917 showing at last one passenger ship on theleft side

Published in the September 1917 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _Greek Islands_ (page 18.

Syros 1917.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have been searching in all foreign Googles for the answer to a very hard question that my friend _Ellinis_ posed a few days ago (looking for information about a ship with Syra connections. In th eprocess I found some interesting things

Here is a very old postcard of _Syros' Aghios Athanassios_ church taken from a Web site discussing the famous Italian *Garibaldi

*Syros Aghios Athanassios 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A 1962 picture of *Syros.*  The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Syros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very rare carte postale of the Syros quay from 1903 Syros 1903.jpg

This is a wonderful postcard of *Syros* with a slightly different view than the one I posted a bit earlier (from Atlantis). I would love to know the two ships but I guess I am asking too much...
Syros 1910.jpg

This is a postcard of *Syros* from 1938

Syros 1938.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A postcard of Syros in 1903

Syros 1903.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from 1992 showing _Panagia Tinou 2_ as she is leaving the port of _Ermoupolis_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Ermoupolis.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Didn't Panagia Tinou 2 started sailing in 1994?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Didn't Panagia Tinou 2 started sailing in 1994?


You know better. In that case, this is wrong in the booklet.

----------


## Ellinis

Eντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία. Πολλά είναι λίμπερτυ (πχ αυτό που καπνίζει) και νομίζω πως βλέπω και "καναδέζικα λίμπερτυ".
Όπως έχει γράψει καποτε και ο Roi, οι κρίσεις στη ναυτιλία κάνουν κύκλους. Έτσι και τότε κάποια ύφεση είχε δέσει τα καράβια. Ίσως τέλος δεκαετίας 50/αρχές 60.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of _Ermoupolis_ from _Wolfgang Seitz's Kykladen: entdecken und erleben_, WDV Verlag, M&#252;nchen, 1998.

Ermoupolis.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Καρτ ποστάλ από την Σύρο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46035

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κοιταξτε αυτες τις ιδιωτικες φωτογραφιες απο την Συρο 1963
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...b_jpg_view.htm
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...b_jpg_view.htm
http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...b_jpg_view.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποστάλ από την Σύρο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46035


This seems to be a postcard from the same day, but different view!

Syros8.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another nice postcard of Syros in 1894

Syros 1894.jpg

Two more old postcards

Syros.jpg

Syros6.jpg

Syros in color around 1918

Syros9.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ξερει κανεις αυτο το ξενοδοχειο; Υπαρχει πια;   
18 Σεπτεμβριου 1905!

19050918 Syros Hotel.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ που ψάρεψα σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στην Ερμούπολη, δείχνει δύο ποστάλια στο λιμάνι και ένα ακόμη να καταφθάνει.

Προσπάθησα να τα μεγενθύνω όμως η καρτ ποστάλ έχει πολύ κόκο...
Αυτό που φεύγει μου κάνει για το ΟΙΑ, αλλά το άλλο άσπρο δεν έχω καταφέρει να το ξεχωρίσω. Όσο για το μαύρο, μόνο από το χρώμα ίσως το καταλάβουμε.

Καμιά ιδέα ποια μπορεί να είναι;

syros 1.jpg
syros 2 xl.jpg

----------


## Leo

Το άσπρο μου κάνει γαι το Κυκλάδες (Εξπρές Δανάη). Το μαύρο δεν ξέρω, ένα διάστημα ερχόταν στην Σύρο το Δέσποινα σαν Ευαγγελίστρια, που ήταν σκούρο μπλέ βαμμένο. Δεν μου πάει το μυαλό κάπου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ασπρο ειναι το  Κυκλαδες.

----------


## Ellinis

ευχαριστώ, και εμένα στο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ πήγε το μυαλό μου. Βέβαια υπήρχε και το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ που ήταν μαύρο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έπιανε Σύρο ποτέ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Tα_*ξιδι στην Παρο με το Νικολαος Τογιας: 25 Ιουλιου 1926* 

Παρακαλω διαβαστε την περιγραφη ταξιδιου στην Συρο, Τηνο, Παρο, Ναξο, Ιο, Οια, Θηρα και Φολεγανδρο με το μεγαλοπρεπες, πρωην Αγγλικο, πλοιο *Νικολαος Τογιας*. Η περιγραφη ειναι γλαφυρη και σε κανει να εχεις την αισθηση οτι ταξιδευεις μαζι τους  (μην ξεχνατε αυτο το αρθρο ειναι προ 83 ετων) ...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...95&postcount=9

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι στη Σύρο, βρήκα και την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ. 
Δείχνει κάποιο μοτορσιπ και νομίζω πως είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου τη δεκαετία του 50. 

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνούν και οι φίλοι που ξέρουν τη Σύρο καλύτερα...

syros 2.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Το άσπρο μου κάνει γαι το Κυκλάδες (Εξπρές Δανάη). Το μαύρο δεν ξέρω, ένα διάστημα ερχόταν στην Σύρο το Δέσποινα σαν Ευαγγελίστρια, που ήταν σκούρο μπλέ βαμμένο. Δεν μου πάει το μυαλό κάπου.


δεν θυμαμαι καλα αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν συναντηθηκε το Κυκλαδες με το Δέσποινα 
το Κυκλαδες νομιζω οτι ειναι κατασκευης 72-73 στο Περαμα αρα δρομολογηθηκε απο το 73 και μετα ,το Δεσποινα με το που μπηκε ο Απολλωνας (68 δεν πολυταξίδεψε Συρο εκανε κατι περίεργα δρομολογια και μετα πηγε στα Αμπελακια οπου και μας τελειωσε (το ειχα δει το καλοκαιρι του 77 μπαταρισμενο) μηπως ειναι το Οια αυτο που ηταν πριν το πρωτο Ναιας με την ξυλινη γεφυρα
Γιατι το Οια εκανε Συρο μαζι με τον Απολλωνα στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70 αρα καπου μπορει να συναντηθηκαν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υποθεσαμε οτι μπορει να ειναι το* Ευαγγελιστρια* το μικρο πλοιο με σκουρο χρωμα που ειναι εξω απο το λιμανι, αυτα που ειναι μεσα ειναι το Κυκλαδες και το Οια.
Το Δεσποινα αγορασθηκε απο τον Γ. Κουσουνιαδη το 1969 μετονομασθη σε *Ευαγγελιστρια* και το σκαρι βαφτηκε μπλε, συνυπηρξαν το *Ευαγγελιστρια* με το *Κυκλαδες, π.χ.* τον Ιουλιο του 1973 το *Ευαγγελιστρια* καθε *Δευτερα* αναχωρουσε απο Πειραια στις 10.00 για _Συρο-Παρο-Ναξο-Ηρακλεια-Σχοινουσα-Κουφονησια-Καταπολα-Αιγιαλη- Δονουσα_ και καθε *Παρασκευη* στις 10.00 απο Πειραια για _Συρο-Αναφη-Θηρα-Οια-Φολεγανδρο-Σικινο-Ιο-Ναξο-Παρο-Συρο._ 
Το *Ευαγγελιστρια* απεσυρθη τον Μαρτιο του 1974.
Το *Κυκλαδες* τον Ιουλιο του 1973 αναχωρουσε απο τον Πειραια καθε μερα στις 07.30 για Παροναξια, και καθε Κυριακη και Πεμπτη επιανε και την Συρο. Μπορει λοιπον καποτε να συναντηθηκαν και στην Συρο, παντως τον Ιουλιο του 1973 ταξιδευα με το Ευαγγελιστρια και εν πλω συναντηθηκαμε με το Κυκλαδες, μεταξυ Παρου και Ναξου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η _Ερμουπολις_ σε τρεις φωτογραφειες των αρχων του 1923,  Προερχονται απο την συλλογη Πετρου Πουλιδου και βρισκεται στο περιφημο φωτογραφικο αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. Στην τριτη βλεπουμε επισκεψη του Νικολαου Πλαστηρα, αρχηγου της επαναστασεως του 1922 που ανετρεψε την κυβερνηση του Δημητριου Γουναρη και οδηγησε στην καταδικη και εκτελεση των εξη στο Γουδι

Ermoupolis 1923.jpgErmoupolis 1923b.jpg
Ermoupolis Plastiras.jpg

----------


## ablivada

> ευχαριστώ, και εμένα στο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ πήγε το μυαλό μου. Βέβαια υπήρχε και το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ που ήταν μαύρο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έπιανε Σύρο ποτέ.


 
ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΣΥΡΟ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ.

----------


## Leonardos.B

ΣΥΡΟΣ  22-05-1938
Αφιερωμένη κυρίως στον Λεονάρδο,απο τον Λεονάρδο.
 (Στην φωτό ο πατέρας μου,οταν αρχισε ν ασχολείται με την ναυτιλία.)

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι φωτογραφίες

----------


## Leo

> ΣΥΡΟΣ  22-05-1938
> Αφιερωμένη κυρίως στον Λεονάρδο,απο τον Λεονάρδο.
>  (Στην φωτό ο πατέρας μου,οταν αρχισε ν ασχολείται με την ναυτιλία.)


Αν αυτή αναφέρεται σε εμένα, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν θυμάμαι την Σύρο έτσι ούτε έχω δει ποτέ άλλη παρόμοια φωτογραφία με παρόμοια κατάληξη δίπλα στο τελωνείο.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Νεωριο Συρου απο καρτ ποσταλ του 1904 στην Ψηφιοποιημενη Συλλογη καρτ−ποσταλ του ΕΛΙΑ

Neorion 1904.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Κατάφερες να αναγνωρίσεις το δεξί βαποράκι ή θες να στο "μαρτυρήσω" ;  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κατάφερες να αναγνωρίσεις το δεξί βαποράκι ή θες να στο "μαρτυρήσω" ;



Φυσικα οχι!  Να το μαρτυρησεις, να το μαρτυρησεις.
ΥΓ: Θα σε δουμε στον Φλοισβο;

----------


## Ellinis

ουπς.. το μαρτύρησα!
Για το Φλοίσβο, αν δεν προκύψει κάποια επαγγελματική υποχρέωση θα έρθω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ της Συρου του 1904 απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ

Syros1 1904.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπουδαια, ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ της Συρου, μαλον απο το 1905 αλλα μπορει και νωριτερα

Syros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μηλος 1953

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Melos 1953.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο την Συρο στην δεκαετια του 1960.... Μηπως το πλοιαριο αυτο εχει καποια τοπικη σημασια;

Φωτογραφιες απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου. (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Syros 1960s ship Papademos.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Δυο φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο την Συρο στην δεκαετια του 1960....  Μηπως το πλοιαριο αυτο εχει καποια τοπικη σημασια;
> 
> Φωτογραφιες απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98799
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98800


η δευτερη ειναι Τηνος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η δευτερη ειναι Τηνος


Αληθεια; Ο οδηγος τους την αναφερει σαν Συρο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ της Συρου απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ

1910

Syros 1910s.JPG

1918

Syros 1918.JPG

1920

Syros 1920s.JPG

1920

Syros 1920sb.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες του Δημητρη Παπαδημου απο την Συρο στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Syros 1960s a.JPG

Syros 1960s PApademos.JPG

Syros 1960s.JPG

Syros 1960sg.JPG

Syros 1960sh.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΛΕΥΚΩΜΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ & ΠΟΙΗΣΗ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109841

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ερμουπολις  1895

Syra 1895.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο  Earl of Cavan, With the yacht and camera in eastern waters, Samson, Low, Marston, London 1897

----------


## manoubras 33

Τον Ιουλιο του 1966 στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης για bunkering το φορτηγο SYROS του Κρυσταλλη, μοναχοβαπορο της εταιριας οπου ειχε ιδρυση την Syramar Cia.Nav.SA. Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια διακρινεται το Δεξαμενοπλοιο ARISTOFANES, οπου εκεινη την εποχη χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως σταθμος ανεφοδιασμου, μιας και οι εγκαταστασεις της Sekavin ηταν υπο κατασκευη.
syros 1.jpgsyros 2.jpgSyros 3.jpg

Φωτογραφιες απο καλο φιλο τον κ.Λευτερη Μπογιατζοπουλο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες και ευχαριστούμε. Το ΣΥΡΟΣ ήταν "καναδέζικο λίμπερτυ" (ναυπηγημένο το 1942 ως OCEAN VAGRANT) και ανήκε ως SIRAM στον Εμπειρίκο και ως ΣΥΡΟΣ στον Κρυστάλη. Διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα το 1968.
Το Δ/Ξ ΑΡΙΣΤΟΦΑΝΗΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1940 στη Σουδία και διαλύθηκε στην Ισπανία το 1968.

----------


## manoubras 33

Προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου ξανα μετα απο πολυ καιρο, ενα αρκετα παλιο οκτασελιδο εντυπο που ειχαν εκδωσει τα Ναυπηγεια Συρου. Εκανα την αποπειρα και σκαναρισα το εξωφυλλο και το οπισθοφυλλο, νομιζω εχει ενδιαφερον. Στην δεξαμενη πανω ενα βαπορι οπου στην μπαντα του διακρινεται το γνωστο λογοτυπο Chiquita, το αλλο βαπορι διπλα στην δεξαμενη αν δεν κανω εγω λαθος ειναι του Εμπειρικου και πρεπει να ειναι το STAMATIOS G EMBIRICOS.
Tα φωτα σας παρακαλω.
Για τους Συριανους και τον Ellinis!
Syros port 1.jpgSyros port 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras33. Το πλοίο με το λογότυπο της Chiquita στις μπάντες είναι ένα από τα μπανανάδικα της United Fruit Co. Αυτό ανήκε σε μια κλάση πλοίων ψυγείων που είχαν ναυπηγηθεί προς το τέλος του πολέμου για τις ανάγκες των αμερικανικών δυνάμεων και λέγονταν C1-M-AV1.
Το συγκεκριμένο ίσως είναι το CHOLUTECA (ex-BIGHT KNOT) του 1945 μιας και το 1965 το είχε αγοράσει εταιρία ελληνικών συμφερόντων που το μετονόμασε ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ Τ. Πήγε για σκραπ το 1971 μετά από ένα ατύχημα.

----------


## capten4

ερμουπολη,αυγουστος του 1990....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> σε ευχαριστώ φίλε manoubras33. Το πλοίο με το λογότυπο της Chiquita στις μπάντες είναι ένα από τα μπανανάδικα της United Fruit Co. Αυτό ανήκε σε μια κλάση πλοίων ψυγείων που είχαν ναυπηγηθεί προς το τέλος του πολέμου για τις ανάγκες των αμερικανικών δυνάμεων και λέγονταν C1-M-AV1.
> Το συγκεκριμένο ίσως είναι το CHOLUTECA (ex-BIGHT KNOT) του 1945 μιας και το 1965 το είχε αγοράσει εταιρία ελληνικών συμφερόντων που το μετονόμασε ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ Τ. Πήγε για σκραπ το 1971 μετά από ένα ατύχημα.


To εικονιζόμενο ψυγείο δεν είναι τύπου C1-M-AV1,άλλωστε C=Cargo.Tέτοια ήταν τα 2 τύπου "Κριός" όπως τα λέγαμε εμείς οι Έλληνες κ τα πήραμε μαζί με τά λίμπερτις.Το ίδιο το ΚΡΙΟΣ έγινε το μετέπειτα ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ της Ελληνικής.Ο τύπος είχε την εκδοχή του ως R1-M-AV3 όπου R=Reefer αλλά από όσο ξέρω η United Fruit πήρε 9 τύπου R2-ST-AU1 κατασκευής 1945-47  7074 κοχ,καθαρόαιμα ψυγεία με δρόμο 18,5 κ.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε. Το πλοίο είναι ένα από τα τύπου R1-S-DH1 που ολοκληρώθηκαν μετά τον πόλεμο (Sixaloa, Titives, κλπ). Από όσο έψαξα, κανένα από αυτά δεν τα πήρε Έλληνας, άρα μάλλον είχε πάει στο Νεώριο υπό ιδιοκτησία UFC.
Πολύ ωραία βαπόρια με παλιομοδίτικες πρύμνες counter και καμία σχέση με τα ασχημόπαπα τύπου C1-M όπως το ΚΡΙΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε. Το πλοίο είναι ένα από τα τύπου R1-S-DH1 που ολοκληρώθηκαν μετά τον πόλεμο (Sixaloa, Titives, κλπ). Από όσο έψαξα, κανένα από αυτά δεν τα πήρε Έλληνας, άρα μάλλον είχε πάει στο Νεώριο υπό ιδιοκτησία UFC.
> Πολύ ωραία βαπόρια με παλιομοδίτικες πρύμνες counter και καμία σχέση με τα ασχημόπαπα τύπου C1-M όπως το ΚΡΙΟΣ.


 Πράγματι πολύ ωραία βαπόρια είχε η UFC.Eπειδή το Νεώριο βρίσκονταν πολύ εκτός των ταξιδιών που έκαναν τα πλοία της,νομίζω ότι αυτό στην φωτό ήταν γιά ναύλωση ή πώληση.
Μάλλον απίθανο να αγόραζε Έλληνας ατμοκίνητο ψυγείο μέσα δεκαετίας '70 δλδ τότε που άρχισαν να πουλιούνται.
Σίγουρα η UFC δεν θα έπαιρνε βαπόρια σαν τα "Κριός" όχι τόσο από θέμα ομορφιάς αλλά το βασικότερο ότι σέρνονταν στην καλύτερη με 11 κ.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι όμως είχε κάμποσα C1-M αλλά και C1-A που ήταν πιο όμορφα. Νομίζω οτι αυτά που είχε πάρει ήταν πρώην AF (stores ships) από τα αποθέματα του αμερικάνικου ΠΝ και άρα είχαν ήδη μετατραπεί με ψύξη στα αμπάρια τους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eντάξει C-1A ήταν διαφοερτικά βαπόρια.Παρεμπιπτόντως Έλληνες αγόρασαν τέτοια;
Από τα άλλα δλδ την έκδοση ψυγείου R-1M έχεις μερικά ονόματα; Ίσως τα πήραν σαν προσωρινή λύση μετά τον Β' Π.Π. κ γιά κοντινά ταξίδια.Θα ήταν σαν την μύγα μεσ'το γάλα τα ασχημόπαπα ανάμεσα στον υπόλοιπο στόλο της UFC.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικά R1-C ήταν τα AF-30 ως 47 που μπορείς να δεις εδώ. Στο στόλο της UFC έχω από C1-M τα Choluteca (1945), Choloma, Copan, Fiador Knot, Lever's Bend, Manaqui, Mabay.

Είχαν πάρει και Έλληνες C1-A. π.χ το ΚΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ της N.& J.Vlassopοulos (πρώην CAPE AVINOFF της UFC) που ταξίδεψε το 1961-66 για την ελληνική εταιρία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστουμε για τις παραπανω πληροφοριες.
Καρτ ποσταλ προσωπικης συλλογης του νησιου.
SYROS 1.jpgSYROS 2.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

καρτποστάλ by DELTA

ΣΥΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ του 1934

Syros 1934.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Kαρτποστάλ μέ τίτλο (σύρος-βάρη)!μέ τό ΝΑΞΟΣ

ΣΥΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια της Συρου υποτιθεται απο το 1850-1880 απο την Βιβλιοθηκη του Αμερικανικου Κογκρεσσου. http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/94513340/   Να το πιστεψω;

Syros.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο το αρχειο του Ταρσανα στα μεσα τις δεκαετιας του '60. Γιορτινο το κλιμα της εποχης διοτι σκαρια θα ελθουν σε πρωτη επαφη με το υγρο στοιχειο! Στην πρωτη φωτογραφια στην μεση βλεπουμε ενα Λιμπερτυ σημαιοστολισμενο που παει για την θαλασσα, εικονα των Αδελφων Μαυρικου και αλλων μαζι, με φοντο το Κυμα του Εμπειρικου, πριν τελειωσουν οι εργασιες ολοκληρωσης του σκαφους.

DSCN7973.jpg DSCN7974.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Ship Nostalgia και συγκεκριμενα η χρηστρια Oliana απο το Μαυροβουνιο, μας δινει μια πολυ ωραια εικονα των Ναυπηγειων Νεωριου με αρκετη δουλεια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του '80.

Neorion_Shipyard_Syros.jpg
Πηγη: Shipnostalgia.com
Photo: Oliana

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Ship Nostalgia και συγκεκριμενα η χρηστρια Oliana απο το Μαυροβουνιο, μας δινει μια πολυ ωραια εικονα των Ναυπηγειων Νεωριου με αρκετη δουλεια στα τελη της δεκαετιας του '80.
> 
> Neorion_Shipyard_Syros.jpg
> Πηγη: Shipnostalgia.com
> Photo: Oliana


Bλέπουμε ένα γκαζάδικο της Shell ( αυτά με τα 2 ακομοντέσια είχαν άλλη γοητεία),ένα της Εsso κ ένα του σοβιετικού ΠΝ με εμπορικά χρώματα. Ήταν τότε που οι Σοβιετικοί έκαναν επισκευές στο Νεώριο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Nαυπηγεια Νεωριου, ισως καπου στις αρχες του '70.

Scan Neorion.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

1997 στο Νεωριο.
Scan syra.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο ''Νεωριον'' εκδοση ΚΕΚ ΝΕΩΡΙΟΥ

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια ωραιότατη φωτογραφία του 1987 με το γκαζάδικο Eva P στην δυτική πλευρά του λιμανιού, εκεί οπού σήμερα δένουν τα εφοδιαστικά βαποράκια για να ξεφορτώσουν εύφλεκτα υλικά. Στο σημείο αυτό μέχρι το 2000 περίπου βρισκόταν και ο γερανός, έκτοτε βρίσκεται στην εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου στην θέση νέων κατασκευών.

Eva P.jpg

Πηγη Φωτ/φιας: http://www.worldshipsocietyrotterdam.nl/

----------


## roussosf

> 1997 στο Νεωριο.
> Scan syra.jpg
> 
> Απο το βιβλιο ''Νεωριον'' εκδοση ΚΕΚ ΝΕΩΡΙΟΥ


και η ΠΟΠΑΡΑ στα νιάτα της

----------


## manoubras 33

Ναυπηγείο Νεωρίου 1997, με το πλοίο Κύμα (Ψυγείο) πάνω στην μικρή δεξαμενή.

KYMA NEORION.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> και η ΠΟΠΑΡΑ στα νιάτα της




Με Ναιάς ΙΙ δεμένο......πόσο πιο πολλά και διαφορετικά βαπόρια.......

----------


## manoubras 33

Δυο όμορφες φωτογραφίες αλιευμένες από το διαδίκτυο, οι φωτογραφίες απ'όσο μπορώ να διακρίνω και τις μνήμες οπού μου έρχονται από τα πλοία, και τις τότε υποδομές του ναυπηγείου, είναι το 2000, άντε ίσως και του 2001. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε στις δεξαμενές ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο του Λούη, και ένα βαπόρι της Eletson, ενώ στον προβλήτα ''Σαραντάρη'' δυο τις Bergesen, τότε που πάρα πολλά πλοία τις εταιρίας ερχόντουσαν για μεγάλες επισκευές στο Νεώριον και είχαμε μια μόνιμη εικόνα από τα πράσινα πλοία για αρκετά χρονιά...περασμένα μεγαλεία και διηγώντας τα να κλαις.
Στην δεύτερη η οποία έχει μικρή χρονική διάφορα με την πρώτη, βλέπουμε μια ιδιαίτερη κίνηση από ταχύπλοα μέσα στο λιμάνι και όχι μόνο.

neorion 1.JPG neorion 2.jpg

Πηγές φωτογραφιών:*www.viewsofgreece.gr* www.greek-language.gr

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίες οι αεροφωτο. Πρέπει να ειναι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Princessa Victoria που όπως μας πληροφορεί ο φίλος TSS QAM στο θέμα του καραβιού παροπλίστηκε το 2002.
Όποτε σωστός είσαι στον χρόνο.

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από τη συλλογή της γερμανικής αρχαιολογικής εταιρίας στο λιμάνι της Σύρας στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα. Ένα επιβατηγό της εποχής αποβιβάζει με τις λάντζες και ένα φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα σε δυο μεγάλα ιστιοφόρα. Είναι η εποχή που ιστία και ατμός συνυπήρχαν ακόμη.

syros2.jpg
syros1.jpg
syros3.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Μηλος 1953
> 
> Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98326


Την Ερμούπολη βλέπουμε...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Την Ερμούπολη βλέπουμε...


Άργησες βέβαια κατά 6 χρόνια και 3 μήνες ή 75 μήνες άλλα πάλι καλά από το τίποτε.

----------


## τοξοτης

Σύρος τότε που το λιμάνι έσφυζε από ζωή

Syros_1.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Η Ερμούπολη κάποτε

Syros_postcard_1.jpg

Syros_postcard_2.jpg

Syros_postcard-3.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1900.html

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *CAURICA* της SHELL στο Νεωριο, ολλανδέζικο σκαρί του 1982,μόλις εχει κατέβει απο την δεξαμενη. Επισης βλεπουμε καποια έργα στο λιμάνι. Η φώτο υπολογίζω κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80.

caurica neorion.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *CAURICA* της SHELL στο Νεωριο, ολλανδέζικο σκαρί του 1982,μόλις εχει κατέβει απο την δεξαμενη. Επισης βλεπουμε καποια έργα στο λιμάνι. Η φώτο υπολογίζω κάπου στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80.
> 
> caurica neorion.jpg


19999 dwt,νυν CAURA σημαία Βενεζουέλας.Κατά το AIS φέρεται να μην έχει κιινηθεί από τις 21/7/2015.

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια φωτογραφία του 1982 που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο διαδίκτυο του χρήστη SAB απο το Shipnostalgia, μας δείχνει απο την οδός Αλέκου Παναγούλη στην προβλήτα ΑΒ του Ναυπηγειου το *AL-SOLAIBIAH*, βαπόρι του 1972, νηολογιο Κουβέιτ 13655 dwt ναυπηγημένο στο Κherson της Ουκρανίας.

AL-SOLAIBIAH.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία του 1982 που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως στο διαδίκτυο του χρήστη SAB απο το Shipnostalgia, μας δείχνει απο την οδός Αλέκου Παναγούλη στην προβλήτα ΑΒ του Ναυπηγειου το *AL-SOLAIBIAH*, βαπόρι του 1972, νηολογιο Κουβέιτ 13655 dwt ναυπηγημένο στο Κherson της Ουκρανίας.
> 
> AL-SOLAIBIAH.jpg


Aυτό  ανήκε στο σοβιετικό Project 595E, μιά σειρά τζενεραλάδικων από τα οποία πήραν κ Έλληνες είτε παραγγελία (ο Φραγκίστας θυμάμαι) είτε μεταχειρισμένα κ ναυπηγήθηκαν στην Χερσώνα (ελληνικό το όνομα φίλε) της τότε Σοβιετικής Ένωσης.

----------


## manoubras 33

Οδικός χάρτης της εποχής, οπου στο εξώφυλλο βλέπουμε αν δεν κάνω λάθος το παλιό ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και το ΝΑΞΟΣ. Η φωτογραφία υπολογίζω αρχες του 1980

Syros map.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Οδικός χάρτης της εποχής, οπου στο εξώφυλλο βλέπουμε αν δεν κάνω λάθος το παλιό ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και το ΝΑΞΟΣ. Η φωτογραφία υπολογίζω αρχες του 1980
> 
> Syros map.jpg


Το Παρος ειναι...

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το Παρος ειναι...


Ευχαριστώ Άρη!

----------


## manoubras 33

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο την ομάδα στο Faebook ''Φιλων της Συριανής Ιστορίας'' βλεπουμε βαπόρι της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή στη Δεξαμενή ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ.Εψαξα πολυ αλλα δεν βρήκα πιο πλοιο είναι...

Syros Neorion.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπέροχη φωτογραφία απο την ομάδα στο Faebook ''Φιλων της Συριανής Ιστορίας'' βλεπουμε βαπόρι της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή στη Δεξαμενή ΒΙΟΛΑΝΤΩ.Εψαξα πολυ αλλα δεν βρήκα πιο πλοιο είναι...
> 
> Syros Neorion.jpg


Υπέροχο βαπόρι τουρμπινάδικο,είναι της άλλοτε κραταιάς Orion,παραγγελία στην Ιαπωνία.
Θα προσπαθήσω να το εντοπίσω,γράφει χρονολογία;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Υπέροχο βαπόρι τουρμπινάδικο,είναι της άλλοτε κραταιάς Orion,παραγγελία στην Ιαπωνία.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να το εντοπίσω,γράφει χρονολογία;


Οχι δεν έγραφε κατί τέτοιο, νομίζω γινοταν αναφορά για το ALEXANDRA αλλά δεν πρέπει να ειναι αυτό. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οχι δεν έγραφε κατί τέτοιο, νομίζω γινοταν αναφορά για το ALEXANDRA αλλά δεν πρέπει να ειναι αυτό. Ευχαριστω!


Αν η φωτό είναι μεταξύ 59-60,,ειναι το ΑΝDROS TRADER.Αν μεταξύ 65-77 το ιδιο βαπόρι ως LAKMOS
Ναυπήγηση Μitsui 1959  47655 dwtt ι2 ατμοστρόβιλοι 19000 shp. 17.7kts (!)  Ειχε 3 αδελφά κ διαλύθηκε στο Τα'ι'βάν το 1977.
Πλοιοκτήτης Πέτρος Γουλανδρής

.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Αν η φωτό είναι μεταξύ 59-60,,ειναι το ΑΝDROS TRADER.Αν μεταξύ 65-77 το ιδιο βαπόρι ως LAKMOS
> Ναυπήγηση Μitsui 1959  47655 dwtt ι2 ατμοστρόβιλοι 19000 shp. 17.7kts (!)  Ειχε 3 αδελφά κ διαλύθηκε στο Τα'ι'βάν το 1977.
> Πλοιοκτήτης Πέτρος Γουλανδρής
> 
> .


Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστώ!


Φιλε χρυσές εποχές της Ναυτιλίας! Τότε που όχι μόνο τα πληρώματα ήταν ελληνικά    αλλά στα χιώτικα βαπόρια ήταν Χιώτες,στα ανδριωτικα Ανδριωτες,στα κεφαλλονιτικα Κεφαλλονιτες κ.ο.κ.!!! Τότε που δεκάδες τόποι στα νησιά κ στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα ήταν ναυτομάνες...

----------


## manoubras 33

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο IOSIF V της Οικογένειας Βαρδινογιάννη στο Νεωριο, έτος ναυπήγησης 1959 Ιαπωνία 21618 dwt.

DSCN1330.jpg
Αρχειο ΕΚΚ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο IOSIF V της Οικογένειας Βαρδινογιάννη στο Νεωριο, έτος ναυπήγησης 1959 Ιαπωνία 21618 dwt.
> 
> DSCN1330.jpg
> Αρχειο ΕΚΚ


Κατασκευής Mitsui   B&W 7500 hp
Διάλυση Ισπανία 1979.Κόβανε κ στην Ευρώπη τότε,Γιουγκοσλαβία κλπ
Το θυμάμαι δεμένο στην Κυνόσουρα.Κοντά του ψάρευα τσέρουλες!
Σαν παραγγελία του Maersk δεν μοιάζει γιά ιαπωνικό.Οι μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές εταιρείες "επιβάλλουν" τα σουλούπια τους εκει που παραγγέλουν.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημαντικά τα παραπάνω που διαβάζω, ωραια! Πάμε παρακάτω να δούμε φωτογραφία με το MOBIL PRODUCER. Πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες τότε στο Ναυπηγείο. Φινλαδικό σκαρί του 1974, 30611 dwt πήγε για διαλυση το 2003 στο Alang της Ινδίας σαν VIRGIN.

DSCN1370.JPG
Αρχειο ΕΚΚ, Νεωριο Συρου

----------


## manoubras 33

Οκτώβριος του 1979 ήταν που έφτασε στη Σύρο για επισκευή το πρώτο πλοιο του στόλου της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης. Η συμφωνία μεταξυ σοβιετικής εταιρείας και του Νεωριου υπογράφηκε στις 6 Σεπτεμβριου του 1979. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το KOIDA που ήρθε πρώτο, αργότερα ακολούθησαν κι άλλα πλοια, απο τις διηγήσεις των μαστόρων μου έλεγαν κάποτε οτι για να μπεις η να βγεις απο καράβι για δουλειά σε έψαχναν εξονυχιστικά, υπήρχε έντονη ασφάλεια πάνω.Εκανάν όμως μεγάλες επισκευές. Παραθέτω και ενα πολυ ωραιο ιστορικό βιντεάκι απο την άφιξη του KOIDA στο παρακάτω link.

KOIDA SOBIET SHIP NEORION.png

https://reuters.screenocean.com/record/179457

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οκτώβριος του 1979 ήταν που έφτασε στη Σύρο για επισκευή το πρώτο πλοιο του στόλου της Σοβιετικής Ενωσης. Η συμφωνία μεταξυ σοβιετικής εταιρείας και του Νεωριου υπογράφηκε στις 6 Σεπτεμβριου του 1979. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία βλέπουμε το KOIDA που ήρθε πρώτο, αργότερα ακολούθησαν κι άλλα πλοια, απο τις διηγήσεις των μαστόρων μου έλεγαν κάποτε οτι για να μπεις η να βγεις απο καράβι για δουλειά σε έψαχναν εξονυχιστικά, υπήρχε έντονη ασφάλεια πάνω.Εκανάν όμως μεγάλες επισκευές. Παραθέτω και ενα πολυ ωραιο ιστορικό βιντεάκι απο την άφιξη του KOIDA στο παρακάτω link.
> 
> KOIDA SOBIET SHIP NEORION.png
> 
> https://reuters.screenocean.com/record/179457


Θυμάμαι αυτή την ιστορία.Μάλιστα ειχε κυκλοφορήσει ότι η  Ελλάδα μέλος του ΝΑΤΟ θα δώσει βάση στους Σοβιετικούς την Σύρο.Με το ανατολικό μπλοκ στις δόξες του,οι έλεγχοι αναπόφευκτοι! Το καραβάκι ήταν 1 πετρέλαιοφορο του ΠΝ της ΕΣΣΔ με πολιτική φορεσιά.Ειχε 8 αδελφά,ναυπήγησης ΕΣΣΔ 1966,7160 τόν. εμφορτο,2 ντηζελ 17.0 in.Δυνατότητα. ανεφοδιασμού εν πλω καύσιμα,λιπαντικά,νερό,εφόδια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αεροφωτογραφία εποχής απο το αρχείο του ναυπηγειου την δεκαετία 1980 με 7 βαπόρια μέσα, σε πρώτο πλάνο το POMELIA της SHELL, πίσω ενα φορτηγό του κ.Βογιατζίδη; Tρια της Esso σε δεξαμενη και ντόκους...σε διαδικασία δεξαμενισμου ακόμα ενα της SHELL.

DSCN1302.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Αεροφωτογραφία εποχής απο το αρχείο του ναυπηγειου την δεκαετία 1980 με 7 βαπόρια μέσα, σε πρώτο πλάνο το POMELIA της SHELL, πίσω ενα φορτηγό του κ.Βογιατζίδη; Tρια της Esso σε δεξαμενη και ντόκους...σε διαδικασία δεξαμενισμου ακόμα ενα της SHELL.
> 
> DSCN1302.JPG


Μήπως είναι και πριν το 80. Το λεω αυτό γιατί νομίζω ότι την δεκαετία του 80 υπήρχε ο λιμενοβραχίονας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αεροφωτογραφία εποχής απο το αρχείο του ναυπηγειου την δεκαετία 1980 με 7 βαπόρια μέσα, σε πρώτο πλάνο το POMELIA της SHELL, πίσω ενα φορτηγό του κ.Βογιατζίδη; Tρια της Esso σε δεξαμενη και ντόκους...σε διαδικασία δεξαμενισμου ακόμα ενα της SHELL.
> 
> DSCN1302.JPG


Αυτά του Βογιατζιδη τα θυμάμαι.30άρια bulkers κλα(σικά του Χακοντατε (Ιαπωνία).
Παλιοι πλοιοκτήτες,τα παιδιά έχουν σήμερα χωριστές εταιρίες.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Μήπως είναι και πριν το 80. Το λεω αυτό γιατί νομίζω ότι την δεκαετία του 80 υπήρχε ο λιμενοβραχίονας


Το έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ, φυσικά κι υπήρχε ο λιμενοβραχιονας, υποθέτω ότι ο φωτογράφος για δικούς του λόγους τον έχει αφαιρέσει από την φωτογραφία.

----------


## manoubras 33

Η παλιά δεξαμενή, πανω ενα μικρό βαποράκι το KUWEIT COAST ναυπήγησης του 1947 dwt 1703.

DSCN1367.JPG

----------


## npapad

> Η παλιά δεξαμενή, πανω ενα μικρό βαποράκι το KUWEIT COAST ναυπήγησης του 1947 dwt 1703.
> 
> DSCN1367.JPG


Η δεξαμενή είναι η ΚΡΗΤΗ που βρίσκεται τώρα ημιβυθισμένη στην Ελευσίνα ? (αυτή που δένουν πάνω της τα παροπλισμένα ποστάλια).
Η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1974 αν κρίνω από τη σημαία και το νηολόγιο του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1974 αν κρίνω από τη σημαία και το νηολόγιο του πλοίου.


Mεταξύ 1968-74 είχε αυτό το όνομα. Ναυπηγήθηκε ως PACIFIC COAST στην Σκωτία, το 1968 πήγε στο Κουβέιτ και το 1974 σε Ιρανούς, αλλά βυθίστηκε το 1976.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Η δεξαμενή είναι η ΚΡΗΤΗ που βρίσκεται τώρα ημιβυθισμένη στην Ελευσίνα ? (αυτή που δένουν πάνω της τα παροπλισμένα ποστάλια).
> Η φωτογραφία είναι πριν το 1974 αν κρίνω από τη σημαία και το νηολόγιο του πλοίου.


Ναι είναι! Η ιστορική αυτη πλωτή δεξαμενή έφτασε στο νησί τον Μάρτιο του 1955, τότε επί αδελφών Ρεθύμνη, ήταν φουνταρισμενη ανατολικά εντός του λιμένα. Υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες θα τις δούμε στο μέλλον. Σας ευχαριστώ για τα στοιχεία!

----------


## manoubras 33

ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΟΣ του Γουλανδρή στο νησάκι! Πολλοί καραβολάτρες θα το γνωρίζουν, αλλοι θα το θυμούνται, αργότερα κ στα μπλέ χρωματα. Στο παρακάτω link η ιστορία του Δανέζικου σκαρίου με πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες. http://www.polarhav.com/ms%20kista%20dan.htm

ολυμπιακος.jpg
photo. Vihelm Perdrsen

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία απο τα εγκαίνια της παλιάς δεξαμενής στις 22/3/1955

Σύρος εγκαινια Δεξαμενής παλιάς.jpg

Φωτό Ασταπή, Β.Παναγιωτόπουλος.

----------


## manoubras 33

Συνεχίζω με φωτογραφίες της παλιάς δεξαμενής, φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν οι φωτογραφίες του Matt Barrett.
Σύρος 1968 Δεξαμενισμός πλοίου SAINT JOHN

Neorion 1968.jpg Syros 1968_2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνεχίζω με φωτογραφίες της παλιάς δεξαμενής, φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν οι φωτογραφίες του Matt Barrett.
> Σύρος 1968 Δεξαμενισμός πλοίου SAINT JOHN
> 
> Neorion 1968.jpg Syros 1968_2.jpg


Φωτό του 1969 κλασικό  βαπόρι του παλιού καλού καιρού.Αγγλία 1953   10785 dwt ατμομηχανή 3πλής εκτόνωσης 12,5 kts.  JOHN MARIS,SAINT JOHN,ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ Ανδριώτικο δλδ Διάλυση Ισπανία 1972

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφια με το πανέμορφο φορτηγό CLEAKI στη παλία δεξαμενή, απο την γκαλερί της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας Σύρου. Γερμανικό σκαρί του 1955, αρχικά με όνομα BISCHOFSTOR μέχρι το 1966, σαν CLEAKI μέχρι 1972 μετέπειτα ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ. Αν κανώ κάποιο λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.

CLEAKI SYROS.jpg
Πηγή: Αρχείο Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας Σύρου.
www.smv.gr

----------


## npapad

> Φωτογραφια με το πανέμορφο φορτηγό CLEAKI στη παλία δεξαμενή, απο την γκαλερί της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας Σύρου. Γερμανικό σκαρί του 1955, αρχικά με όνομα BISCHOFSTOR μέχρι το 1966, σαν CLEAKI μέχρι 1972 μετέπειτα ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ. Αν κανώ κάποιο λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με.
> 
> CLEAKI SYROS.jpg
> Πηγή: Αρχείο Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας Σύρου.
> www.smv.gr


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και πολύ όμορφο πλοίο ! *ΚΛΕΑΚΙ* το 1966 (δε θυμάμαι πλοιοκτήτη, θα το δω αύριο), *ΤΟΝΥ* το 1972 (Γραμμές Πρόδρομος), *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ* το 1977 (Α. Αλεξάκης). Διαλύθηκε στην Chittagong στις 12-12-1983. Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2953 (Β΄Κλάση).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως ΚΛΕΑΚΙ  ( ποστ 119,120)  πλοιοκτησίας Man.Lemos SA. Oι Γερμανοί συνήθιζαν τα φορτηγά με 2 ακομοντέσια.
11948 dwt  FIAT 14.0 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Μάιος 1995 το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ μέσα στο λιμάνι, και μια άποψη στίς δεξαμενές του ναυπηγείου, με το GOLDEN LADY dwt 42004,Ιαπωνία 1990(Eastern Mediterranean) και το LPG HERAKLES ναυπήγησης 1982 Νορβιγικών συμφερόντων.

SYROS PORT 1995.jpg NEORION 1995.jpg
Φωτογραφίες Anthony Maw Πηγή Flickr.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάιος 1995 το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ μέσα στο λιμάνι, και μια άποψη στίς δεξαμενές του ναυπηγείου, με το GOLDEN LADY dwt 42004,Ιαπωνία 1990(Eastern Mediterranean) και το LPG HERAKLES ναυπήγησης 1982 Νορβιγικών συμφερόντων.
> 
> SYROS PORT 1995.jpg NEORION 1995.jpg
> Φωτογραφίες Anthony Maw Πηγή Flickr.


Γιά το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεν το συζητάμε,ακτοπλοϊα μιάς άλλης εποχής! :Sentimental: 
Το GOLDEN LADY διαλύθηκε ως SEA WELLINGTON  ( Koρεάτες )  στο Μπάνγκλα Ντες το 2016.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σπάνια φωτογραφία απο τον αποδεξαμενισμό του ΕΛΛΗ 2 (Εugenio Di Savoia) στα τέλη της Δεκαετίας του 50. Επίσης διακρίνεται δεμένο και το βοηθητικό/πλωτό συνεργείο του Ναυτικού ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ. Ηταν πολύ μακρύ για την δεξαμενή το ΕΛΛΗ, τότε είχαν κατασκευαστεί και τοποθετηθεί προεκτάσεις πλώρα πρύμα στην δεξαμενή για να δουλέψουν κάτω απο το βαπόρι.
Η φωτογραφία είναι απο ομάδα στο Facebook και ανήκει στον Κώστα Βήχο.

90757369_2873940076021775_1647991174952124416_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ίσως είναι πριν από το 1957 οπότε υπήρχαν οι δεξαμενές του Σκαραμαγκά.
Το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ήταν εκεί γιά να υποστηρίζει την επισκευή.
Αν έυρισκες άλλες φωτό γιά το ΕΛΛΗ,καλά θα ήταν,φίλε μου!!!

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία απο έντυπο του ναυπηγείου προσωπικής Συλλογής.
Σε πρώτο πλάνο μετά από έρευνα είναι το MARINA GRANDE, χτισμένο στα Γαλλικά ναυπηγεία Chantiers de l' Atlantique το 1963 24352 dwt. Διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα το 1985 σαν ΕΜERALD. Μεταξύ 1980 με 1984 το βαπόρι ονομαζόταν PETROS V. Δίπλα διακρίνεται και ένα της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή.

Συρος Νεωριον.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία απο έντυπο του ναυπηγείου προσωπικής Συλλογής.
> Σε πρώτο πλάνο μετά από έρευνα είναι το MARINA GRANDE, χτισμένο στα Γαλλικά ναυπηγεία Chantiers de l' Atlantique το 1963 24352 dwt. Διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα το 1985 σαν ΕΜERALD. Μεταξύ 1980 με 1984 το βαπόρι ονομαζόταν PETROS V. Δίπλα διακρίνεται και ένα της Οικογένειας Γουλανδρή.
> 
> Συρος Νεωριον.jpg


To πρώτο,bulker,τότε που είχαν μεγάλα ακομοντέσια,μηχανή Β&W 15.5 kts.To δεύτερο είναι της Ανδριακής/ Ν.Ι.Γουλανδρής.

----------


## manoubras 33

Φοβερή φωτογραφία, απίθανο εύρημα από Τσεχική ιστοσελίδα, μας δείχνει στο λιμάνι της πρύμες των πλοίων ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ της Ατμοπλοΐας Κάσου, το ΘΕΜΩΝΗ, σε πρώτο πλάνο ακόμη ερευνώ πιο βαπόρι μπορεί να είναι. Χρονολογία δεν αναφέρετε, ίσως όμως μεταξύ τέλη του 60' αρχές του 70. Θα χαρώ να προστεθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες από τους φίλους του Φόρουμ.

Σύρος.png
πηγή: t-antik.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φοβερή φωτογραφία, απίθανο εύρημα από Τσεχική ιστοσελίδα, μας δείχνει στο λιμάνι της πρύμες των πλοίων ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ της Ατμοπλοΐας Κάσου, το ΘΕΜΩΝΗ, σε πρώτο πλάνο ακόμη ερευνώ πιο βαπόρι μπορεί να είναι. Χρονολογία δεν αναφέρετε, ίσως όμως μεταξύ τέλη του 60' αρχές του 70. Θα χαρώ να προστεθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες από τους φίλους του Φόρουμ.
> 
> Σύρος.png
> πηγή: t-antik.com


Το ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ το ανέβασε ο φίλος maiandros χθες.ΘΕΜΩΝΗ κ ΧΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ,το τρίτο που ψάχνεις,είχαν χτιστεί δεκαετία 30. Μάλλον δεκαετία 50 είναι η φωτό.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ το ανέβασε ο φίλος maiandros χθες.ΘΕΜΩΝΗ κ ΧΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ,το τρίτο που ψάχνεις,είχαν χτιστεί δεκαετία 30. Μάλλον δεκαετία 50 είναι η φωτό.


Ναι την είδα την φωτογραφία του φίλου maiandros. Γνωρίζεται αν είναι από την εποχή της κρίσης της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας που κράτησε μέχρι το 1952 αν δεν κανω λάθος. Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες.

----------


## npapad

> Φοβερή φωτογραφία, απίθανο εύρημα από Τσεχική ιστοσελίδα, μας δείχνει στο λιμάνι της πρύμες των πλοίων ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ της Ατμοπλοΐας Κάσου, το ΘΕΜΩΝΗ, σε πρώτο πλάνο ακόμη ερευνώ πιο βαπόρι μπορεί να είναι. Χρονολογία δεν αναφέρετε, ίσως όμως μεταξύ τέλη του 60' αρχές του 70. Θα χαρώ να προστεθούν περισσότερες πληροφορίες από τους φίλους του Φόρουμ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198811
> πηγή: t-antik.com





> Το ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ το ανέβασε ο φίλος maiandros χθες.ΘΕΜΩΝΗ κ ΧΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ,το τρίτο που ψάχνεις,είχαν χτιστεί δεκαετία 30. Μάλλον δεκαετία 50 είναι η φωτό.





> Ναι την είδα την φωτογραφία του φίλου maiandros. Γνωρίζεται αν είναι από την εποχή της κρίσης της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας που κράτησε μέχρι το 1952 αν δεν κανω λάθος. Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες.


Τα συγκεκριμένα είναι τα λίμπερτυ ΧΕΛΑΤΡΟΣ (Νηολόγιο Σύρου 305), ΘΕΜΩΝΗ (Νηολόγιο Σύρου 308) και ΧΑΔΙΩΤΗΣ (Νηολόγιο Σύρου 304). Ατμοπλοΐα Κάσσου - Πνευματικός/Ρεθύμνης-Γιανναγας (η ΠΡΓ όπως τη λέγανε). Ενεργά στην εταιρεία από το 1947 ως το 1961 τα 2 πρώτα και από το 1947 έως το 1965 το τρίτο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι την είδα την φωτογραφία του φίλου maiandros. Γνωρίζεται αν είναι από την εποχή της κρίσης της Ελληνικής Εμπορικής ναυτιλίας που κράτησε μέχρι το 1952 αν δεν κανω λάθος. Σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες.


Η ναυτιλία είχε πολλές φορές τα πάνω της κ τα κάτω της.Γιά 1952 δεν γνωρίζω.Τα αμέσως μεταπολεμικά χρόνια κ λόγω του πολέμου της Κορέας 'ολα δούλευαν γιατί υπήρχαν ανάγκες. Γύρω στο 1959 υπήρχε μεγάλη κρίση.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σκαλίζοντας τους σκληρούς δίσκους μου, έπεσα σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία. Έχει ενδιαφέρον! Διευκρινίζω ότι δεν μου ανήκει,και δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω στοιχεία φωτογράφου η την πηγή, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι κ πανε χρόνια από τότε. Με όλο το ζουμ δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω τα ονόματα των πλοίων. Άλλη εποχή...τι ωραια βαπόρια! Δυστυχώς δεν τα πρόλαβα άργησα πολύ. :Tennis: 

Συρος.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σκαλίζοντας τους σκληρούς δίσκους μου, έπεσα σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία. Έχει ενδιαφέρον! Διευκρινίζω ότι δεν μου ανήκει,και δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω στοιχεία φωτογράφου η την πηγή, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι κ πανε χρόνια από τότε. Με όλο το ζουμ δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω τα ονόματα των πλοίων. Άλλη εποχή...τι ωραια βαπόρια! Δυστυχώς δεν τα πρόλαβα άργησα πολύ.
> 
> Συρος.jpg


 Tι καλούδι είναι αυτό; Να ήταν σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση...Το 2ο από δεξιά φαίνεται να λέει ΑGIOS SPIRIDON.Αν μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να βοηθήσει...
Υποθέτω δεμένα σε κάποια κρίση.Ευτυχώς εγώ πρόλαβα αυτή την εποχή!

----------


## Ellinis

> Tι καλούδι είναι αυτό; Να ήταν σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση...Το 2ο από δεξιά φαίνεται να λέει ΑGIOS SPIRIDON.Αν μπορούσε κάποιος φίλος να βοηθήσει...
> Υποθέτω δεμένα σε κάποια κρίση.Ευτυχώς εγώ πρόλαβα αυτή την εποχή!


φίλε μας το έχεις περιγράψει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ εδώ. Εμένα μου αρέσει το γκρι δεξιά, κλασσικό σουλούπι...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε μας το έχεις περιγράψει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ εδώ. Εμένα μου αρέσει το γκρι δεξιά, κλασσικό σουλούπι...


 Σωστά κ τα άλλα 2 μαύρα μοιάζουν να είναι της ίδιας πλοιοκτησίας.Όλα είναι ωραία κ ευτυχείς εκείνοι που τα πρόλαβαν. Καμία αναγνώριση στα άλλα 2 ονόματα;;;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Σωστά κ τα άλλα 2 μαύρα μοιάζουν να είναι της ίδιας πλοιοκτησίας.Όλα είναι ωραία κ ευτυχείς εκείνοι που τα πρόλαβαν. Καμία αναγνώριση στα άλλα 2 ονόματα;;;


Μετά από προσωπική έρευνα το δεύτερο βαπόρι από αριστερά είναι το VASILIOS R πλοιοκτήτες Ρεθύμνης Κουλουκουντης. Ναυπήγηση austin & pickersgill, sunderland Αγγλία 1962. Το 1977 μετονομάστηκε σε ILIOS συμφερόντων Βενιαμη, και το 1983 σε ANGELIKI S.  Το 1987 πήγε για διάλυση στην Κίνα. Είμαι σε καλό δρόμο να ανακαλύψω και το γκρί βαπόρι από δεξιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετά από προσωπική έρευνα το δεύτερο βαπόρι από αριστερά είναι το VASILIOS R πλοιοκτήτες Ρεθύμνης Κουλουκουντης. Ναυπήγηση austin & pickersgill, sunderland Αγγλία 1962. Το 1977 μετονομάστηκε σε ILIOS συμφερόντων Βενιαμη, και το 1983 σε ANGELIKI S.  Το 1987 πήγε για διάλυση στην Κίνα. Είμαι σε καλό δρόμο να ανακαλύψω και το γκρί βαπόρι από δεξιά.


Γνωστό βαπόρι 16167 dwt,μπορούσε να πιάσει 20 κ.! Ως ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ Σ πέρασε σε άλλο Χιώτη τον Παλιό.Διαλύθηκε στο Ταϊβάν.

----------


## manoubras 33

Από παλαιό έντυπο του Ναυπηγείου. Εποχή Γουλανδρή, πίσω από το αμαξάκι βλέπουμε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή το φορτηγό LINDOS νηολόγιο Άνδρου πλοιοκτησίας N.J.Goulandris κ μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1962 Osaka Ιαπωνία 15806 dwt. To 1983 υπήρχε και ως STILIANOS S, διάλυση 1985 Ινδία ως ΟCEAN SEER

λινδος νεωριον.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από παλαιό έντυπο του Ναυπηγείου. Εποχή Γουλανδρή, πίσω από το αμαξάκι βλέπουμε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή το φορτηγό LINDOS νηολόγιο Άνδρου πλοιοκτησίας N.J.Goulandris κ μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1962 Osaka Ιαπωνία 15806 dwt. To 1983 υπήρχε και ως STILIANOS S, διάλυση 1985 Ινδία ως ΟCEAN SEER
> 
> λινδος νεωριον.jpg


To αμαξάκι νομίζω είναι ηλεκτροκίνητο κ είναι από αυτά που έβγαλε το ναυπηγείο δεκαετία 70; έχοντας αγοράσει το αγγλικό εργοστάσιο Εnfield.Xρυσές εποχές γιά την ελληνική βιομηχανία!
ΛΙΝΔΟΣ της παραδοσιακής Ανδριακής!
Πολύ μ'αρέσουν αυτά τα ιστορικά φίλε μου!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Σκαλίζοντας τους σκληρούς δίσκους μου, έπεσα σε αυτήν την φωτογραφία. Έχει ενδιαφέρον! Διευκρινίζω ότι δεν μου ανήκει,και δεν μπορώ να προσθέσω στοιχεία φωτογράφου η την πηγή, καθώς δεν θυμάμαι κ πανε χρόνια από τότε. Με όλο το ζουμ δεν κατάφερα να διακρίνω τα ονόματα των πλοίων. Άλλη εποχή...τι ωραια βαπόρια! Δυστυχώς δεν τα πρόλαβα άργησα πολύ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199060


Αριστερά της φωτογραφίας, η μισή πλώρη πού διακρίνεται είναι το ΜARIGO R του Ρεθύμνη κι αυτό. Κατασκευής 1969. Το 1979 πέρασε στην Οικογένεια Φαφαλιού σαν CAPETAN LUKIS, και το 1985 μετονομάστηκε σε PEGASUS (Palmyra Tsiris Lines) Το 1993 πήγε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αριστερά της φωτογραφίας, η μισή πλώρη πού διακρίνεται είναι το ΜARIGO R του Ρεθύμνη κι αυτό. Κατασκευής 1969. Το 1979 πέρασε στην Οικογένεια Φαφαλιού σαν CAPETAN LUKIS, και το 1985 μετονομάστηκε σε PEGASUS (Palmyra Tsiris Lines) Το 1993 πήγε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε, τα έχω παρουσιάσει εδώ μέσα ωραία βαπόρια κ μερακλίδικα βαμένα.Ο Τσίρης ήταν ελληνολιβανέζος που έβγαζε αρχαία ονόματα.Το γκρι το πριτσινωτό ποιό είναι;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε, τα έχω παρουσιάσει εδώ μέσα ωραία βαπόρια κ μερακλίδικα βαμένα.Ο Τσίρης ήταν ελληνολιβανέζος που έβγαζε αρχαία ονόματα.Το γκρι το πριτσινωτό ποιό είναι;


Για το γκρι βαπόρι ειμαι ακόμη προς αναζήτηση, με δυσκολεύει.Γνωστούς μου Συνταξιούχους Ναυτικούς που δουλεύανε στα βαπόρια του Ρεθυμνη κ τους ρώτησα, δεν το θυμούνται καλα. Ενας μάλιστα μου είπε οτι μπορεί να είναι ξένων συμφερόντων κ να ήταν περαστικό για σύντομη επισκευή.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το γκρι το πριτσινωτό ποιό είναι;


Βρέθηκε το βαπόρι. Ηρθε σήμερα στη δουλειά γνωστός μου συνταξιούχους Ναυτικός κ μου είπα ότι είναι το EKALI. Μερικά στοιχεία που βρήκα στο shipspotting.

The 1952 Nantes built EKALI, owned by Simbouras Brothers and managed by Syros Shipping Co. (L.M.Valmas & Son)
EX - TORIMA - 58 (Cie. de Transports Oceaniques)
EX - LORIMA - 64 (Cie. Maritime des Chargeurs Reunis)
EX - LEIV VIKING - 66 NOPAL LAKE - 68
Later: 1973 GREAT LUCK (John Politis, Piraeus)
GREAT LUCK was wrecked on 28.10.74 five miles south of Elbe 1 Light-vessel during a voyage from Rostock to Tripoli, Lebanon, with a cargo of steel bars, refloated on 17.11.74 and towed to Hamburg for breaking. 
Τα στοιχεία πάρθηκαν απο τον  Malcolm Cranfield απο το Shipspotting.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βρέθηκε το βαπόρι. Ηρθε σήμερα στη δουλειά γνωστός μου συνταξιούχους Ναυτικός κ μου είπα ότι είναι το EKALI. Μερικά στοιχεία που βρήκα στο shipspotting.
> 
> The 1952 Nantes built EKALI, owned by Simbouras Brothers and managed by Syros Shipping Co. (L.M.Valmas & Son)
> EX - TORIMA - 58 (Cie. de Transports Oceaniques)
> EX - LORIMA - 64 (Cie. Maritime des Chargeurs Reunis)
> EX - LEIV VIKING - 66 NOPAL LAKE - 68
> Later: 1973 GREAT LUCK (John Politis, Piraeus)
> GREAT LUCK was wrecked on 28.10.74 five miles south of Elbe 1 Light-vessel during a voyage from Rostock to Tripoli, Lebanon, with a cargo of steel bars, refloated on 17.11.74 and towed to Hamburg for breaking. 
> Τα στοιχεία πάρθηκαν απο τον  Malcolm Cranfield απο το Shipspotting.


Oπότε λύθηκε το μυστήριο.Η οικογένεια Σύμπουρα είναι Ανδριώτες.

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία του γνωστού φωτογράφου Robert McCabe που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως σε ομάδες που αφορούν την Σύρο στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (Facebook)
μας δείχνει το Liberty ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝTΟΣ (HELLESPONT) του Χανδρή σε επισκευή στο λιμάνι. Λιγοστές πληροφορίες που βρήκα είναι τα ονόματα του πλοίου στην καριέρα του LILLIBET, CAVOPLATANOS,WYE VALLEY, FINNAMORE HILL, SAM FREEDOM. Τίποτε άλλο.. Χαρακτηριστικό μάλιστα της εικόνας, οι εργάτες που ματσακονιζουν και περνούν τα χρώματα προεργασίας.
Φωτογραφία Robert McCabe

HELLESPONT SYROS PORT.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του γνωστού φωτογράφου Robert McCabe που κυκλοφορεί ευρέως σε ομάδες που αφορούν την Σύρο στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (Facebook)
> μας δείχνει το Liberty ΕΛΛΗΣΠΟΝTΟΣ (HELLESPONT) του Χανδρή σε επισκευή στο λιμάνι. Λιγοστές πληροφορίες που βρήκα είναι τα ονόματα του πλοίου στην καριέρα του LILLIBET, CAVOPLATANOS,WYE VALLEY, FINNAMORE HILL, SAM FREEDOM. Τίποτε άλλο.. Χαρακτηριστικό μάλιστα της εικόνας, οι εργάτες που ματσακονιζουν και περνούν τα χρώματα προεργασίας.
> Φωτογραφία Robert McCabe
> 
> HELLESPONT SYROS PORT.jpg


 Πρέπει να είχε περάσει από Σκανδιναβούς.Η ξύλινη γέφυρα,η κλίση πάνω πάνω  στο φουγάρο...

----------


## manoubras 33

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που διάλεξα βιαστικά από αρχεία που συλλέγω χρόνια για το νησί. Σας τις παρουσιάζω με τις ευχές για καλή ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία, φώς, και κουράγια για το αύριο.

SYROS 2.jpg SYROS 1.jpg SYROS 3.jpg
Πανελλήνιοι αγώνες κωπηλασίας 1958, στο βάθος παροπλισμένα πλοία λόγο της κρίσης.
Το λιμπερτυ ΣΥΡΟΣ
Ο πρώτος πλωτός γερανός του Ναυπηγείου ΑΙΑΝΤΑΣ μπροστά από τα βαπόρια που κουβεντιάζαμε παραπάνω.(αρχείο Νεωριον)

----------


## Ellinis

Και πισω απο τον γερανό τα ίδια φορτηγά που είχαμε δει πριν λίγα ποστ, το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ Ρ. και το ΕΚΑΛΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες που διάλεξα βιαστικά από αρχεία που συλλέγω χρόνια για το νησί. Σας τις παρουσιάζω με τις ευχές για καλή ανάσταση σε όλους με υγεία, φώς, και κουράγια για το αύριο.
> 
> SYROS 2.jpg SYROS 1.jpg SYROS 3.jpg
> Πανελλήνιοι αγώνες κωπηλασίας 1958, στο βάθος παροπλισμένα πλοία λόγο της κρίσης.
> Το λιμπερτυ ΣΥΡΟΣ
> Ο πρώτος πλωτόΥΡΟΣς γερανός του Ναυπηγείου ΑΙΑΝΤΑΣ μπροστά από τα βαπόρια που κουβεντιάζαμε παραπάνω.(αρχείο Νεωριον)


To ΣΥΡΟΣ ήταν τύπου "Οcean",oυσιαστικά πρόγονος των Liberty.Ως SIRAM ανήκε στον Μ.Α.Εμπειρίκο.Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά τον πλοιοκτήτη Κρυστάλλη;;

----------


## manoubras 33

> Γνωρίζουμε κάτι γιά τον πλοιοκτήτη Κρυστάλλη;;


Ο Κρυσταλλης, Σπυρίδων στο όνομά ηταν εργοστασιάρχης, είχε κλωστοϋφαντουργείο μαζι με τον Τσαγκαρακη εδω στη Συρο. Κοντα στο Νοσοκομείο αν γνωρίζετε. Ο Κρυσταλλης το ειχε αγοράσει απο τον Εμπειρίκο, κ ειχε φτιάξει μια Εταιρεία, δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της. Μοναχοβαπορι. Αν και δεν ασχολήθηκε πολυ περα απο την χρηματοδότηση του πλοίου, αλλοι κουμανταρανε το βαπόρι. Αυτα γνωριζω μονο. Καλη ανάσταση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Κρυσταλλης, Σπυρίδων στο όνομά ηταν εργοστασιάρχης, είχε κλωστοϋφαντουργείο μαζι με τον Τσαγκαρακη εδω στη Συρο. Κοντα στο Νοσοκομείο αν γνωρίζετε. Ο Κρυσταλλης το ειχε αγοράσει απο τον Εμπειρίκο, κ ειχε φτιάξει μια Εταιρεία, δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της. Μοναχοβαπορι. Αν και δεν ασχολήθηκε πολυ περα απο την χρηματοδότηση του πλοίου, αλλοι κουμανταρανε το βαπόρι. Αυτα γνωριζω μονο. Καλη ανάσταση


Δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε τέτοιο επώνυμο στη Σύρο.Η εταιρεία λεγόταν Syramar Cia Naviera,Panama,νηολόγιο Σύρου.Στον Πειραιά πράκτορες ήταν κάποιοι Αφοί Ταφλαμπά. 10684 dwt βαπόρι  με παλινδρομική μηχανή κ όμως οι Ιταλοί μετασκεύσαν 1 αδέλφι του σε ποστάλι, το ΑΝDREA C της Costa βάζοντας μία FIAT. Tο πρόλαβα σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία!

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 1909 
Φωτογραφία ανώνυμου, από την ιστορική προσφυγική συνοικία Βροντάδου. Για το πλοίο στο λιμάνι δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία, αναζητούνται.

Σύρος 1909.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

O τότε μικρός Μανώλης, καραβολάτρης από τη Σύρο ποζάρει με ένα μοντέλο του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ την κατάλληλη ώρα με τις αφιξοαναχωρήσεις στο λιμάνι!

συρος.jpg
Φώτο του κ.Στέλιου από Facebook

----------


## manoubras 33

Μια παλαιά καρτ ποστάλ, από αυτές του διαδικτύου που κυκλοφορούν ευρέως σε διάφορες σελίδες και της συλλέγω για αρχείο.

Λιμανι Σύρου.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Από αρχείο του ναυπηγείου. Παλαιά φωτογραφία με το βαπόρι AQUACHARM του Καρρά να εισέρχεται στο ναυπηγείο με τα ρυμουλκά. Πλώρα εχει πάρει κάβο το ρυμουλκό - ναυαγοσωστικό ΦΟΙΝΙΚΑΣ των ναυπηγείων Σύρου. Το φορτηγό AQUACHARM γιαπωνέζικο του 1968, διαλύθηκε το 1986. Είχε άλλα 6 αδελφά πλοία και ως γνωστών όλα ξεκινούσαν από ΑQUA, κάτι που η παραδοσιακή αυτή εταιρεία συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα στα πλοία της. Με αφορμή την ανάρτηση, να ευχηθώ στους φίλους του Ναυτιλία καλά Χριστούγεννα, υγεία και ευτυχία σε κάθε σπιτικό.

phoenix03.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από αρχείο του ναυπηγείου. Παλαιά φωτογραφία με το βαπόρι AQUACHARM του Καρρά να εισέρχεται στο ναυπηγείο με τα ρυμουλκά. Πλώρα εχει πάρει κάβο το ρυμουλκό - ναυαγοσωστικό ΦΟΙΝΙΚΑΣ των ναυπηγείων Σύρου. Το φορτηγό AQUACHARM γιαπωνέζικο του 1968, διαλύθηκε το 1986. Είχε άλλα 6 αδελφά πλοία και ως γνωστών όλα ξεκινούσαν από ΑQUA, κάτι που η παραδοσιακή αυτή εταιρεία συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα στα πλοία της. Με αφορμή την ανάρτηση, να ευχηθώ στους φίλους του Ναυτιλία καλά Χριστούγεννα, υγεία και ευτυχία σε κάθε σπιτικό.
> 
> phoenix03.jpg


 Σωστά το ΑQUA είναι χαρακτηριστικό των πλοίων της Carras Hellas,του Καρρά του Αμερικάνου που λέγαμε στη Χίο.Αυτά τα bulkers,νομίζω όλα χτισμένα στο Κawasaki ~ 47000 dwt,τα γνώρισα παιδάκι όταν στα 70ς ξεφόρτωναν σιτηρά στο σιλό του Πειραιά όπως κ άλλα βαπόρια γνωστών ελληνικών εταιρειών
To ΦΟΙΝΙΚΑΣ ήταν αδελφό με το ΤΙΤΑΝ του Τσαβλίρη,ναυπήγησης στην Πορτογαλία.
Χρόνια Πολλά,υγεία κ ευτυχία σε όλους.

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία από ομάδα στο Facebook που αφορά τη Συρο. Άγνωστης Ημερομηνίας.. Όλα σημαιοστολισμένα.
Βλέπουμε την πλώρη του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ της Ηπειρωτικής. Ένα όμορφο ιστιοφόρο, σκούνα ο τύπος του σκαριού.
Στο βάθος το βαποράκι με την ψηλή τσιμινιέρα να είναι αραγε το ΦΛΩΡΑ των Βιομηχάνων Αδελφών Μπαρμπέτα; Γνωστοί εργοστασιάρχες της Σύρου με ιστορία.
Εάν κανω κάποιο λάθος παραπάνω, παρακαλώ διορθώστε.

Σύρος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χαρά τα λες, για το ΦΛΩΡΑ έχουμε κάνει ξανά καποιες αναφορές

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ένα όμορφο ιστιοφόρο, σκούνα ο τύπος του σκαριού.
> Σύρος.jpg


Νόμιζα ότι το χαρακτηριστικό της σκούνας είναι ότι ο πρυμναίος ιστός είναι ο υψηλότερος, αλλά είχα άδικο.
Φαίνεται ότι το χαρακτηριστικό της είναι ότι δεν έχει τετράγωνα πανιά, αλλά μόνο επίδρομο, ημιόλια και φλόκους και τουλάχιστον 2 ιστούς.
(Επίδρομος και ημιόλια είναι τα τραπεζοειδή πανιά πίσω από τον ιστό. Η λέξη ημιόλιο σημαίνει ενάμισυ).
Αναφέρονται πάντως και tοp-sail schoners που έχουν ένα τετράγωνο πανί στον πλωραίο ιστό.
Στο Ονοματολόγιο Ιστιοφόρων 1890 του Η.Φ. Κανελλοπούλου τα δικάταρτα, στα οποία ο πρυμναίος ιστός δεν έχει τετράγωνα πανιά, ασχέτως της ιστιοφορίας του πρωραίου,  αποκαλούνται ημιολίες κοινώς γολέτες. 
Σας ευχαριστώ και εγώ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες που βάζετε.

----------


## sv1xv

Η ορολογία και η ονομασία "σκούνα" ήταν κάπως ρευστή, και είναι κάπως δύσκολο να οριοθετηθεί με ακρίβεια. Δες και το άρθρο *Schooner* στην Wikipedia.

----------


## manoubras 33

Aπο ομάδα στο Facebook, φωτογραφία Σπύρος Νομικός Δημοσίευση Γιώργος Ραφιός.
Σπάνια, πανέμορφη εικόνα εποχής, και σίγουρα δύσκολη λήψη με τέτοιες καιρικές συνθήκες. Οσο για το βαπόρι της φωτογραφίας το οποίο αναζητώ στοιχεία για ιστορικούς λόγους, κλασσικά κουκλίστικο σκαρι.
Το μόνο στοιχείο το P στην τσιμινιέρα. Δύσκολος γρίφος για εμένα.

Σύρα.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Aπο ομάδα στο Facebook, φωτογραφία Σπύρος Νομικός Δημοσίευση Γιώργος Ραφιός.
> Σπάνια, πανέμορφη εικόνα εποχής, και σίγουρα δύσκολη λήψη με τέτοιες καιρικές συνθήκες. Οσο για το βαπόρι της φωτογραφίας το οποίο αναζητώ στοιχεία για ιστορικούς λόγους, κλασσικά κουκλίστικο σκαρι.
> Το μόνο στοιχείο το P στην τσιμινιέρα. Δύσκολος γρίφος για εμένα.
> 
> Σύρα.jpg


100% γερμανικό βαπόρι,μέσα-τέλη 50ς κατασκευή.

----------

